

AnyBar: OS X menubar status indicator - rev
https://github.com/tonsky/AnyBar

======
johntdyer
This is awesome! I created a small go client for it here

[https://github.com/johntdyer/anybar-go](https://github.com/johntdyer/anybar-
go)

